# Skinny Koi



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

I have several large Koi in a 20000l pond but one of them (22inch) seems to be losing a lot of weight. She is active and feeding with no external signs of s problem but just seems to be getting really skinny. Any ideas.???


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

any chance of internal parasites?

They from good stock?


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

They have all been together for over three years so I would have thought if there were parasites they all would be affected.


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Any sludge at the bottom of your pond? If there is any chance of parasites, the sludge at the bottom will be a prime breeding condition. 

I would go with a parasite - not sure on particular type however.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Good treatment called Fluke-M (flubendazole). All fish carry internal parasites, its just when the burden gets a little too much for the fish to cope with.

Thats why ideally, all ponds are treated twice a year regularly, spring and autumn.

That aside... it is breeding season too....


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

Moogloo said:


> Good treatment called *Fluke-M* (flubendazole). All fish carry internal parasites, its just when the burden gets a little too much for the fish to cope with.
> 
> Thats why ideally, all ponds are treated twice a year regularly, spring and autumn.
> 
> That aside... it is breeding season too....


beat me to it, i would treat just to make sure.


----------



## Reptile R' Fun (May 15, 2010)

power feed them. if its with other koi it may be eating but not enough to gain. i would personally remove it and isolate it til its at a healthier weight


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.
The pond is totally clear and clean at the bottom.
I will get some Fluke M and up the feeding regime.
I hope my filters can cope with it.

Unfortunately dont have anything big enough to isolate the fish in.
He is 24" so a 4ft Aquarium just wont do.

Thanks again


----------



## Supern3 (Oct 26, 2010)

you obviously care about this fish,

so look on the bay, for a vat/stocking pond.

you can pick up 2nd ones for about £50-80


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

will do. Thanks


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, if it is parasites whether internal (most likely) or external, there isnt a busting lot of point seperating out and treating a fish, its spread by contact generally but if other fish are pooping out worms and one happens to be groveling at bttom of pond and picks some up that way... it means others have them...

To be fair, all fish (like other animals and humans) naturally havea level of parasite activity but lowered immune systems makes this parasite burden thrive and possibly get 'the upper hand'.

Treating the whole pond will treat all fish and potentially kill any free swimming parasites.


----------



## matthew_harwood (Mar 12, 2005)

Any chance you could separate this fish in a portion of the pond, say by making a netted frame, You can at least make sure it is getting enough food. At this time of the year all carp are very compensative for food as they are bulking ready to breed you need to be upping the amount of food you feed all your koi anyway to support this, it may just be that the koi in question is at the bottom of the pecking order so is not getting enough food.

check out the link below before putting chemicals into your pond also be aware that fluke m will kill water snails so if you have an this could cause issues with the load on the filter 

Koi Parasites, how to identify and eradicate them

net the fish in question and give it a once over this may at least answer your questions over whether this fish is healthy or not

regards

matt


----------

